# Thanks for the opportunity to introduce myself



## Moondozer (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm an old geezer. I'm somewhat civilized. I try to behave myself in public. I have some skills I'd like to share. I find myself somewhat disoriented by online culture. People seem to behave differently online than they do in public. I find myself currently residing in Texas, but please don't judge me for that. I was sent here for a job and then got marooned. I live in a nice town though, full of some very kind and friendly people. I've met a few writers here. I'm working on a novel about a magician. I've done a lot of research, but very little actual writing on the novel. Meanwhile I keep myself occupied by designing book covers for other authors. I'm looking forward to making new friends who share my interests. I feel a little awkward, because I've been in some forums that are really snarky, and I'm hoping this is a friendly forum. I don't mind a little good natured sarcasm now and then, but golly, the internet can be a snarky place. Here's looking forward to meeting friendly people.:friendly_wink:


----------



## candid petunia (Feb 18, 2013)

Welcome to WF, Moondozer. 
Make yourself comfortable, we don't bite.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 18, 2013)

Welcome, Moondozer.  You'll find this place quite comfortable.  There are many of us here who are, as Isaac Asimov used to say, "in our late youth".  Poke around in all the cupboards, but if you eat any of the cookies be sure to clean up the crumbs.


----------



## tepelus (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Ariel (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Moondozer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Thank you!*



candid petunia said:


> Welcome to WF, Moondozer.
> Make yourself comfortable, we don't bite.



Thanks Petunia. I appreciate you making me feel welcome. I guess I should explain. I had a snark filled experience with a post I made on reddit today, and it made me feel a little bitten about forums. Obviously this is a much friendlier group.


----------



## Moondozer (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Terry D. Yes, I'm advanced in age but not in maturity.


----------



## Moondozer (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you Amsawtell.


----------



## Moondozer (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you Tepelus.


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 18, 2013)

Welcome to WF,

Everyone is here because we want to improve their skills. This is a large site and contains areas for poetry, prose, photography, graphics, music, theatre and crafts. 

If you decide to post your work you will find that there are a large number of members who are willing to give you their time and help. 

It is extremely unlikely that you will ever have a problem here, but there is a system in place if you do. Each area is overseen by a moderator. If you have a problem click on the name of the moderator (the coloured names in each section) and send them a PM (private message). 

Good luck with your writing.


----------



## Moondozer (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome, and the orientation, Dolphinlee.


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 18, 2013)

I found coming onto this site a bit like the first day at school. I didn't know where anything was. I didn't know how to do things. I didn't know what was going to happen. 

I joined in September and I love this place.

Dolphinlee


----------



## Trilby (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi and welcome on board.


----------



## Segrotlo (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome.

I think people act more like themselves online because they are less inhibited or intimidated.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome  I think most people around here are still finding new things!


----------



## PiP (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Moondozer and welcome. I'm also a newbie and like you I was apprehensive as I have also found some forums "snarky".  In my limited experience I have found the members on this forum welcoming and really helpful. The mods are also great and have helped me navigate my way through various challenges while I was still finding my way round.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2013)

You're in the right place, *moondozer. *Hello and welcome to the forums. Everyone is warm here!;-)


----------



## Gumby (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the site.  We're generally a very friendly bunch. Take your time and read through some of the lounge posts, that will help you learn which cages shouldn't be rattled or poked.


----------



## Wee Red Bird (Feb 24, 2013)

Terry D said:


> ...but if you eat any of the cookies be sure to clean up the crumbs.



Mmmm, crumbs.


----------

